# tips for equatation on the flat



## puphorse (Aug 17, 2013)

I am going to be doing an equataion on flat this Sat. where I'm going to be judged. It is walk/trot/canter. Does anyone have any tips for me?


----------



## huntseat11 (Mar 3, 2014)

You will be asked to walk, trot, and canter after you complete your pattern. Typically, you'll have to trot and/or canter a circle, serpentine, or other pattern. Other things you may be asked to do are halt, back, leg yield, perform lead changes, etc.(mostly the basic stuff). 

Make sure you look confident, and don't over-study or practice your pattern before the class(it'll just make you nervous). Don't line up first or last to do your pattern -- you don't want to go first because you want to see an example of how someone else is completing the pattern(it will also help you memorize it), but you don't want to go last or near the end because by then the judge may have already decided who has won the class.

Good luck!


----------



## puphorse (Aug 17, 2013)

Thank you huntseat11!


----------



## Nikkibella (Mar 10, 2012)

I don't know about the 'patterns' huntseat is talking about but in every w/t/c class I've ever been in they say "you are now being judged at the walk" and you want to be moving at a good paced working walk but don't break to the trot. They will then ask you for either a rising trot or sitting trot (usually rising) keep a good pace and remember to breathe and smile. They will usually ask you to walk then ask for the canter but sometimes they ask for it straight from the trot. From the canter they will ask you to walk or sitting trot into the line up. Remember that the line up is how they will break a tie and you must be shoulder to shoulder with the other riders, not too close to their horses and keep your heels down/eyes up/smiling/horse collected until they call your number. When they call your number give your horse his head and pat him lots (no matter what place you get, he packed your butt around that ring) and walk out of the line up and exit the arena. 

Good luck and tell us how it goes! Ill be showing this weekend as well 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

If it is an equitation class you should wear gloves, Head up, heels down, make sure your equipment is clean. Make sure your boots are clean, dust them off just before the class. Sometimes you will be asked to do an individual pattern and as huntseat said try not to be at the beginning or end of the line up. sometimes after doing the pattern horses are lined up at the other end and you don't want your horse to be last doing the pattern as he may be fussing about being at one end of the arena while the others are all at the other end.
A little story about clean boots. I was at a show waiting for my Eng Eq class and I saw that a person who was also waiting had some grass hanging from her boot, I wondered if I should say something to her about it but as I didn't know the person I didn't. After the class the judge called the two of us over and said he was having a hard time deciding between us for first place but the grass on the other rider's boots put her second and me first. Sometimes it is the little things that make a difference. 
Good Luck and have fun.


----------



## puphorse (Aug 17, 2013)

Thank you everyone! Good luck in your show Nikkibella!


----------



## Nikkibella (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks! )
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

